
Twentysomething: Why it's smart to quit a job after just two weeks of work - twampss
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2009/03/11/twentysomething-why-its-smart-to-quit-a-job-after-just-two-weeks-of-work/
======
chris11
This is horrible advice. Sure, you should always deal with boredom and a lack
of motivation in your career, but that doesn't mean quitting after two weeks.

If the job entailed doing something new, for instance a sales job for me since
I haven't done a lot of sales, you should a least stick it out. I'd really
doubt that you would have the knowledge and experience to be successful at a
totally new task after two weeks.

And if the job tasks you hated, weren't new for to you, I question the level
of research you did before accepting the job. Basically, quitting before two
weeks should only be for huge problems, like if someone with a potentially
deadly allergic reaction to peanuts was asked to work in a peanut processing
plant. Those issues should all be taken care of before you accept the job.

Also the company is making a big investment in hiring you, so I'd consider it
almost unethical to quit a job after weeks just because I disliked it. She
should have worked with her boss and the company to improve her job
satisfaction.

~~~
menloparkbum
It may seem unbelievable on HN, but there are many shockingly stupid and
hopeless tech startups in the Bay Area. Sometimes it's hard to tell upfront
how bad things really are until you get hired. I signed up for a job last
summer that I thought was going to be really cool. Awesome product, super fun
"space," cool seeming co-workers and so forth.

However, it turned out the boss was a sociopath and psychopath. The company
was being sued by multiple customers. The boss was being sued by multiple
former employees for harassment and withholding wages. The engineering manager
was a pathological liar. The software was largely smoke and mirrors. It looked
GREAT but was totally rotten on the inside.

I persisted for 4 months but really all I got out of it was poor health and a
bad attitude. I also missed a number of opportunities to work with other
companies I had previously interviewed with. I really wish I would have quit
after 3 weeks.

~~~
chris11
In your case quitting sooner probably would have been appropriate. I was
assuming that the company was basically a good company in her case, and that
she hadn't done enough research on the company before joining. I still believe
that.

Other things like figuring out that your boss is a psychopath and pathological
liar can take more time than just one or two meetings. I wouldn't want to work
for somebody like that for a few months. But I wouldn't be bragging about it.
If I got another job quickly, I wouldn't even think about putting it on my
resume.

------
omnivore
The author of this post is the same person who created the site to get hired
by Twitter. (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=510591>) The timing of this
post and the visibility of it, really, really stinks.

------
jleyank
Never give hiring managers a reason to take your resume off the "in" pile and
put it into the circular file. Switching jobs "too often", which is ill-
defined of course, is a red flag.

